# Does Scaleblaster Water Treatment Work?



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't know of any studies or have any proof that scaleblaster water treatment really works. Maybe someone else has tried it and can let you know first hand.

Additionally, you are lucky because there are a couple of water treatment techs that frequent this forum often and may be able to give you some advice/suggestions before you buy it.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Even the device does not claim to remove calcium. It only claims to "causes them to lose their adhesive properties." So it will have no effect on your soap suds like a water softener will.

Another scam if ask me.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

First of all there is no magnetic, electromagnetic, catalytic, electrostatic water conditioner that will soften water. There are several manufacturers of these water conditioners that make that claim and other claims that are false. If one of these water conditioners are sold as a water softener people obviously will expect it to soften the water which it will not. As far as controlling scale and corrosion in water using vessels and related piping yes some of them work very well in doing that. Our product we manufacture is a permanent magnetic water conditioner that very effectively controls scale and corrosion in applications for residential, commercial and industrial. We have been manufacturing this product since 1964 and about 15 years ago started marketing it to the residential market and have found that homeowners are very pleased with it so long as they know up front what it will do and what it will not do. If homeowners do not like the feel of soft water they will be pleased with our product. However if they like the feel of the water that softened water provides then they will not be pleased with our product.

http://forums.watertechonline.com/f...172233-scale-blaster-electromagnetic-descaler


----------



## gabster (Mar 19, 2015)

*Need Documented Proof (Scaleblaster, Easy Water, Etc)*

I have read many claims regarding electronic, magnetic (Scale Blaster; Easy Water, etc) water treatment technologies and remain skeptical that they really do remove scale and/or soften water. Before I commit to installing one I want to see documented before and after studies proving that they really do work. If they don't soften water but do remove existing scale and prevent new formations, that's OK. But I still want to see the proof in documented, controlled studies. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

The truth is they do not soften water.


----------



## gabster (Mar 19, 2015)

*Scale Elimination*

As mentioned, it's OK if the water isn't softened. But I want to be sure the scale problem would be eliminated and need to see documented proof. If I see well documented studies that confirm that scale would be eliminated, I would probably install one.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

"The federal department of Consumer and Corporate Affairs Canada research study by Dr. H. Gesser5 described a catalytic unit as a fraud that does not work and cannot work.In a research commissioned and published by WQA, Gruber1 found that there was no change in the physical and/or chemical properties of water treated with permanent magnetic devices and AIIeman2found that none of the six permanent magnetic water conditioners tested were able to uniformly affect astatistically, verifiable, beneficial change in the assayed physical or chemical qualities of the applied water or its related scaling characteristics."

In other words stick to proven methods.​


----------



## gabster (Mar 19, 2015)

*Scale Elimination*

I have read numerous threads on this site, from 2008 thru 2010 where several people asked to see proof that electromagnetic type de-scalers work, but couldn't find any positive responses.

Apparently I need to stick with proven methods, which as far as I know are the salt-based systems. Is that what your last post recommends?

T be clear, I am not a professional in water treatment, just a homeowner looking for a proven system to descale my hard water. I thus would be glad to see some research studies of proven technology to accomplish this (other than salt-based systems) if such exists.

Thanks very much to everyone for the help in solving my problem.


----------



## jmah (11 mo ago)

Never heard of this until today. A quick look at their website makes me think with certainty that there is a scam somewhere in there.... for one, the describe the technology as an electromagnetic field by using the word "induction", and an image of what looks like an induction coil; then they go an describe the tech as if it were an ultrasonic signal... all iin the same infographic! Also, if such a device worked to remove scale or prevent its formation, it CANNOT also soften ater, since all thhose minerals that did not precipitate have to go somewhere.... that being the shower or the faucet. I say this product is a crock of SCALE!


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

You have got to be kidding that your even considering this. 

Think about how long the water is in contact with the device when the water is running.
The magnets would need to be super conductors.

Other posters have good ideas.

I used potassium in my softner for 20 years until the thing broke.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I have one and it DOESN"T soften the water. It doesn't work the way a water softener does as there is no ion exchange using a salt brine (either sodium chloride or potassium chloride). It does seem to remove scale build up though. 

I have noticed less of a build-up on my faucets and shower heads. Perhaps it is wishful thinking but it does look better. My wife even noticed. 

I also put one on my in-floor radiant heating system. I don't have any water treatment in the water as I flush it out every season. The water looks clear, no gunk comes out like it did when I first bought the house. 

Granted, this is all anecdotal and I am not about to cut open my on demand water heaters or my pipes. 

I just wanted to give my two cents worth (7 cents before taxes, license and dealer prep)


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

7 year old thread.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

whoops, it popped up as something fresh


----------

